# Android Push Notification



## GentleXD (23. Nov 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine kleine Android App zu programmieren und versuche nun schon eine Weile Push Notification einzubauen aber es funktioniert irgendwie nie.
Ich hätte es gerne so wie bei z.b. WhatsApp das wenn man einen  Nachricht bekommt oben einen  kleine Nachricht kommt wo der Akku Stand angezeigt wird etc. 
Ich bräuchte nur eine Methode oder das System wie soetwas funktoniert implementieren möchte ich es noch selber. 

Einen schönen Abend noch,

Alexander


----------



## domjos1994 (24. Nov 2016)

Meinst du so etwas?

```
NotificationCompat.Builder mBuilder = new NotificationCompat.Builder(context).setSmallIcon(R.mipmap.ic_launcher).setContentTitle(context.getString(R.string.app_name)).setContentText(message);
        NotificationManager notificationManager = (NotificationManager) context.getSystemService(Context.NOTIFICATION_SERVICE);
notificationManager.notify(id, mBuilder.build());
```

LG Dominic


----------



## dzim (24. Nov 2016)

Was aber hat das mit JavaFX zu tun? Ich denke, das ist eher ein Thema für das Android-/Mobile-Unterforum
http://www.java-forum.org/forum/mobile-geraete.23/


----------

